
Common Java Cookbook - Anon84
http://www.discursive.com/books/cjcook/reference/book.html
======
tfincannon
Is Apache Commons a part of the standard Java programmer toolkit these days?
This looks like it would be a good addition to the standard platform classes
for things like strings and XML. I've been away from Java for years now, but
Clojure is bringing me back into the JVM world.

~~~
dforbin
Apache Commons is very widely used.

